# fuse going to positive battery termanal



## 95nis240 (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a 1995 nissan 240sx and recently my car wouldnt start every now and then so I opened the hood and shook the terminals and then it was fine. So i replaced the terminals. But what i was really wondering about is the little red fuse type thing that brings two more wires to the battery. i just took that off because some how it got fried and it was all messed up. So i took it off and just connected them to the terminal but they are seperate from each other.So i was wondering if that red box thing was a fuse and if i need it. I would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I was also wondering what purpose that serves. Makes it hard the change out the positive terminal.


----------

